# [Anfänger] VHS auf den PC



## TobGod (1. August 2006)

Hi, also wurde bestimmt schon 'zig mal gestellt, leider findet man im Internet tausend verschiedene Antworten, wie man es machen kann/sollte. Ich möchte einfach nur ein paar alte Videos auf dem Rechner haben, um sie später auf DVD brennen zu können. Ich habe mir jetzt ein Programm gekauft mit dem man die auf den Rechner ziehen und bearbeiten kann. Jetzt steht auf der Packung hinten drauf, dass man eine TV-Karte braucht. Wenn eine TV-Karte gut geeignet ist, was muss ich beim Kauf beachten ? Ich habe auch mal gehört, man könne sowas mit einer Grafikkarte machen, die Video In unterstützt. Was bräuchte ich da für eine ?

Ich möchte recht gute Qualität haben, aber bloss nicht professionell oder so. Also, was sagt ihr ? Was ist am besten geeignet und am günstigsten ?`

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## chmee (1. August 2006)

Kauf Dir einen USB2 Video-Wandler, wie zB

Terratec Grabster AV150 (Audio über Soundkarte) - UVB 70EUR
Terratec Grabster AV250 (inkl.Audio) - UVB 100EUR
Pinnacle Dazzle DVD Recorder - 50EUR
Pinnacle Dazzle Video Creator - 60EUR
ADS Tech DVD Xpress / USBAV-701 - 55EUR

Alles Andere ist "rausgeschmissenes Geld"
1. TV Karte : Da eine analoge(Antenne/Kabel) TV-Karte bald ausgestorben sein
wird, lohnt es sich meines Erachtens nicht. Sie sollte einen VideoIn haben, ansonsten
musst Du den VHS-Player über das Antennensignal einspeisen.
2. Grafikkarte mit VideoIn - Nur wenn Du sowieso eine Neue kaufen wolltest.
Dann sollte sie aber auch einen aktuellen Gr-Prozessor drauf haben.
zB ATI All In One Wonder X800 - 160EUR oder X1800 - 300EUR

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (1. August 2006)

Hey, vielen Dank erst einmal. Die sind ja alle recht günstig, deshalb wollte ich Dich noch fragen ob du einen persöhnlichen Favoriten hast. Welcher von den genannten ist wohl der qualitativ hochwertigste ?

Danke schonmal, Tobi


----------



## chmee (1. August 2006)

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, ich arbeite mit ner Firewirekarte(30EUR) und
nem AV/DV Konverter ( etwa 150EUR ).

Die oben genannten Geräte konvertieren gleich Richtung Mpeg1/2, da ich aber
noch schneiden möchte - nicht zu wenig - sauge ich mir die Videodaten im DV-Format.

Aber Du hast 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht, also testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückbringen 


mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (1. August 2006)

Hm, könnte ich die Videos dann nicht mehr bearbeiten ? Wollte da nämlich so ein Menü für DVD und sowas machen..


----------



## chmee (2. August 2006)

Ja, alle DVD-Arbeiten gehen noch, aber in einer Schnittsoftware mit Mpeg zu arbeiten
ist immer noch eine Mühsal, besonders wenn man nicht die allerneueste Version von
Premiere sein Eigen nennt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2006)

Hallo!

Erstmal sollte Dir bewusst sein dass Du aus einer VHS Aufnahme keine DVD Qualität hinbekommen wirst. 
Ich persönlich konvertiere daher nur ins VCD (MPEG1) Format..... in ganz wenigen Ausnahmefällen auch in SVCD (MPEG2)..... alles andere ist vergebene Mühe.
Wenn Du Deine Filme unbedingt auf DVD brennen willst, kannst Du mal prüfen ob Dein DVD Player auch Daten-DVS's abspielen kann.
Denn dann kannst Du die Filme auch im MPEG1 Format als Daten-DVD brennen (so passen auch mehrere Filme auf eine DVD, im Schnitt 4-5 Filme).
Wenn Du die Filme jedoch als VCD auf CD brennen willst, solltest Du beachten dass nicht jeder DVD-Player mit 870er (99 Minuten) Rohlingen klar kommt.
800er (90 Minuten) und 700er (80 Minuten) sollten eigentlich keine Probleme bereiten.
Meist sind die Filme aber über 90 Minuten lang. 
In dem Fall hilft es nur die Filme zu splitten (also auf 2 CD's aufzuteilen).

Die Aufnahme.....
Ich schliesse meinen VHS-Rekorder via Cinch-Kabel (gibt Adapter für die Scart-Buchse) an meine WinTV-Go (Hauppauge) TV-Karte (analog) und den Line-In meiner Soundkarte an.
Aufnehmen tue ich dann mit VirtualDub (kostenlos) mit einer Bildauflösung von 352x288 (VCD) als unkomprimiertes AVI mit einer Pixeltiefe von 24 Bit (RGB).
Den Ton nehme ich dabei als unkomprimiertes WAV mit 44.100 kHz und 16 Bit in Stereo auf.
Macht ca. 445 MB pro Filmminute.
Unkomprimiert deshalb weil der Film sonst beim umwandeln in MPEG erst wieder (on the fly) dekomprimiert werden müsste..... was den Konvertiervorgang nur unnötig verlangsamen würde.
Ausserdem besteht beim komprimieren (z.b. mit DivX) die Gefahr dropped Frames zu bekommen (es entstehen also Aussetzer im Film) und die Qualität leidet auch unter der Komprimierung.
Anschliessend konvertiere ich dem Film mit TMPGEnc Plus (kostenpflichtig) ins VCD Format.
Hier zerstückel ich den Film auch um z.b. lästige Werbung rauszuschneiden und/oder um den Film auf mehrere CD's aufzuteilen.
So lange Du Dich auf MPEG1 beschränkst, kannst Du auch TMPGEnc Free benutzen (kostenlos).
Anschliessend wird der Film (z.b. mit Nero) als VCD auf CD oder als Daten-DVD auf DVD gebrannt.

Analoge TV-Karten bekommt man (dem terristischen TV sei Dank) an jeder Ecke hinterher geschmissen..... im günstigsten Fall (z.b. von Freunden) sogar geschenkt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (2. August 2006)

Tja, und wenn Du eine überall funktionierende DVD mit Menu haben möchtest, bleibe bei der Version mit DVD-Erstellung über ein Programm.

Aber ich gebe Dr Dau Recht, das VHS-Format hat per Se keine DVD Auflösung.
Wenn man effizient sein möchte, kann man den Tip beherzigen. VCD benutze ich
aber schon seit Langem nicht mehr, denn die Blockartefakte machen sogar ein
VHS-Bild kaputt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2006)

Naja, man kann mit VirtualDub ja auch in einer höheren Auflösung aufnehmen.
Und auch TMPGEnc Plus ist dazu in der Lage den Film ins DVD tauglich MPEG2 Format zu konvertieren.
Und das Menü (wenn man denn unbedingt eins haben will) könnte man z.b. mit DVDStyler (Open Source) erstellen.
DVDStyler ist eine DVD Authoring Software..... erstellt also auch die ganzen VOB Files usw., mit denen man dann eine Video DVD brennen kann.

Diese ganzen "klick mich, ich mache den Rest" Programme mag ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht..... sonst hätte ich auch gefragt was für eine Software er sich da gekauft hat. 
Ich mag aber auch die ganzen "Zwischenlösungen" wie z.b. MVCD nicht.
Ich halte mich da lieber an die Vorgaben..... wenn dann ein Player den Film nicht abspielen kann, brauche ich jedenfalls nicht überlegen wo dran es liegen könnte.


----------

